# Soybeans



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

In this thread we were discussing which soybeans produced nectar.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219865&highlight=soybeans

I have bees parked next to both the white flowered and the blue flowered varieties. 

What I have noticed so far is that the blue flowered variety will start out as white but turn blue/purple as they bloom. My bees that are working the bluish colored variety are bringing in good amounts of water white nectar even without much rain and really hot weather.

The bees sitting on a field of pure white blooms are not bringing in anything at all. The honey they do have that is still uncapped is amber in color. Still they are not expanding at all at this time and the bloom has been in full florescence for quite some time with good rain once a week since it has come up.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

*How long?*

Hey Bullseye, 
How long will the soybean bloom last? I have a field a few miles from my yard that has been in bloom for a week or so, and was wondering if it would be worth it to move a hive.


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

*soybeans*

hey guys, I have some on a friends soybeans too, his are the blue ones. my bees went gangbusters on them at first, but slowed down and are hardly doing anything now? on them for about 3 weeks now, is the bloom that short??


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The bloom is pretty short, a few weeks even though they bloom longer than that. The white blooms make a light amber honey that is very good.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got white flowers on the soybeans here that were planted just before July 4th. Last year the bees were all over them and gave me just under 200 pounds of honey (2 hives). This year they appear to be the same type of beans (planted at the same time and the flowers look the same). This year, it might as well be 500 acres of parking lot for the amount of action my 5 hives are putting in on them. We've had good rain overall and mild temperatures (mid 80's) for the past week. Not sure what to think.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Did your flowers stay white or did they turn blue as they aged?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Bill Thems not soybeans that be turnin white to purple that be Cotton 

Heck you got me watchin the Bean bloom now. The beans next to the shop have stayed white. Got a hive across the road that doesnt seam interested in the beans. Oh wait theres an alfalfa field that was in bloom until yesterday right in front of them.


----------

